# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم المسح باليدين على الوجه بعد الدعاء

## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

حكم المسح باليدين على الوجه بعد الدعاء  

نظمه الشيخ طارق الحمودي  

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سواء كان المسح على الوجه أو الصدر 
الأمر سواء
وأحسن ما ألف في الباب جزء في مسح الوجه باليدين بهد الدعاء للشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله 
وفيه نظم نقله وفيه خطأ وصوابه
قال ابن غازي المالكي:
والمر باليد على الوجه كره***إثر الدعاء والفواتح انتبه
نقل عن إمامنا ابن عرفه***بدعته فلا تكن مخالفه
وقال قوم قد يورث العمى***ولم يقل بالمسح من تقدما 

ووجدت بعضهم رد عليهم قوله: 
(والمر باليد على الوجه ندب***إثر الدعاء والفواتح طلب
نقل ذا الترمذي وابن ماجه***كذا أبو داود فاسلك نهجه
وافعل تكن مقتديا بالمصطفى***ولا تراع منكرا مخالفا) 
فقلت ناقضا إياها : 
أبدأ باسم الله والصلاة***على النبي خاتم الهداة
المر باليد على الوجه مُنعْ***إثر الدعاء فهو فعلٌ اِبتُدِعْ
روي ذا من طرق ضعافِ ***تضعيفها من مقتضى الإنصافِ
فبعضها مرسلة مطرحه ***وبعضها رواتها مجرحه
مجموعها جريا على القواعدِ***ضعفه بالحق غير واحدِ
ضعفه البوصيري وابن الذهبي***وثلة من فضليات النخب
وكل من روى حديثا ضعفه***ونصح الأمة فيما صنفه 
ضعفه الترمذِي (فاستغربه)***في جامع السنن ما (استطابه)
أما أبو داود صاحب السنن***فقال : (واه) (قد أصابه الوهن)
فراع بالإنصاف من تخالفه***واحذر أخي تدليس من تحالفه
واقرأ لبكرٍ اِبن عبد اللهِ ***فإنه ممن به أباهــــي
أعني (أبو زيد) كما تكنى***أجابه المولى لما تمــنى
جزءا لطيفا جامعا غريبا ***ضمه بحثا قيما عجيبــا
ذكر كل شاهد وطرقه***فعل الجهابذ الكبار الحذقه
وفصل القول فبين العلل***فجاء جزؤه منَ أتقن العمل
نقل فيه حكم أهل الشان***فقامت الحجة بالبرهان
ورد تحسين الإمام ابن حجر ***فأثلج الصدر وألقم الحجر
وقبل أن أتم ما قصدته***أذكر نظما متقنا قرأته
نظمه بلطف اِبن غازي ***المالكي العالم المكناسي
قال محققا طريق مالكْ***بقصد نصر أحسن المسالكْ:
(والمر باليد على الوجه كره***إثر الدعاء والفواتح انتبه
نقل عن إمامنا ابن عرفه ***بدعته فلا تكن مخالفه
وقال قوم قد يورث العمى***ولم يقل بالمسح من تقدما)
فواجبٌ نصيحةُ المخالفِ ***نصيحةً من عاقل ملاطف 
فإننا نرفق في النصيحهْ ***فليس قصدنا بها الفضيحهْ
فهذا ما نظمته انتصارا***فأورث المخالفَ انكسارا
والحمد لله على السلامهْ***من بدع تورِّث الندامهْ
وصلى الله عدد الرمالِ***على النبيِّ أعبد الرجالِ
من كان يرفع اليدين في الدعا***محمدِ الخصالِ خيرِ الشفعا 
من دون أن يمسح وجهه بها***من استضاء وجهُه نورَ بَها 
نظمه أبو عبد الله طارق بن عبد الرحمن الحمودي 
المشرف العام لمنتدى اهل الحديث بتطوان

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

بارك الله فيكم اخي الفاضل
بأي ضابط من ضوابط البدعة ادخلت المسح فيه
وقد حسن حديث عمر في المسح الخطابي والنووي وابن حجر والسيوطي والمناوي وغيرهم
وابن عثيمين رحمه الله يرى التخيير....
ثم أليست من فضائل الأعمال ؟؟؟؟

----------


## السكران التميمي

بل قد ورد فعله وثبوته، وفعله بعض السلف. فتنبه

إبحث بحثاً وافياً وستعلم أن النظم محجوج، ونقضه به للنقض السابق منقوض

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

إن شاء الله سأرسل للشيخ طارق ما قلت, و أظن أنه لن يبخل علينا بالإجابة.

----------


## السكران التميمي

فائدة إلحاقية:

قال الشيخ العلامة أبي حامد محمد العربي بن يوسف الفاسي الفهري في كتابه (مرآة المحاسن من أخبار الشيخ أبي المحاسن):
(وقال الشيخ أبو الحسين ابن زرقون: "ورد الخبر بمسح الوجه باليدين عند انقضاء الدعاء،  واتصل به عمل الناس والعلماء"، وقال الشيخ شمس الدين البلالي: "ويمسح وجهه بكفيه لما رواه أبو داود والبزار وابن حبان وابن ماجة والحاكم في (المستدرك) بأسانيد جيدة".
وإنما ذكرنا هذا؛ لما ألفه بعض الناس من إنكار ذلك) انتهى

----------


## بندر المسعودي

> بارك الله فيكم اخي الفاضل
> بأي ضابط من ضوابط البدعة ادخلت المسح فيه
> وقد حسن حديث عمر في المسح الخطابي والنووي وابن حجر والسيوطي والمناوي وغيرهم
> وابن عثيمين رحمه الله يرى التخيير....
> ثم أليست من فضائل الأعمال ؟؟؟؟


لقد أدخله بعض العلماء في حكم البدعة لمن فعله فالاقوال فيه ثلاثة أنه سنة وقيل إنه بدعة وقيل إنه مباح وممن رد هذا الحديث شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية .
والشيخ ابن عثيمين يقول إنه ليس بسنة .

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> بارك الله فيكم اخي الفاضل
> بأي ضابط من ضوابط البدعة ادخلت المسح فيه
> وقد حسن حديث عمر في المسح الخطابي والنووي وابن حجر والسيوطي والمناوي وغيرهم
> وابن عثيمين رحمه الله يرى التخيير....
> ثم أليست من فضائل الأعمال ؟؟؟؟


لا أدري بالضبط صحة النقل عن الأئمة المذكورين أخي أبا عبد العظيم
ولكن كلامك في طلب الضابط دقيق.
وفقنا الله وإياكم.

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

> لا أدري بالضبط صحة النقل عن الأئمة المذكورين أخي أبا عبد العظيم
> ولكن كلامك في طلب الضابط دقيق.
> وفقنا الله وإياكم.


 بارك الله فيك اخي أبو سعيد
ربما وهمت في النقل عن ابن عثيمين رحمه الله فهو لا يرى البدعية ولا يرى الإنكار على من فعلها ويرجح بانها ليست سنة

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين
أما بعد
فقد راسلني أخونا عادل في خصوص ما كتب من تعاليق بعد موضوعه هذا 
فأقول والله الموفق
أما سؤال الأخ عن ضابط البدعية فسؤال دقيق كما قال بعض الإخوة , وهو علمي بالدرجة الأولى نفع الله سائله في الدنيا والآخرة
وهكذا ينبغي أن يكون مقصد طالب العلم أمثالنا
معرفة ضوابط الأمور وقواعدها وحسن تصورها
والجواب على ذلك 
أن للبدعة تعريفا وأمارات
أم التعريف فأنقله عن الشاطبي لكنني أعيد صياغته ليظهر معناه أكثر لمن يصعب عليه تصوره بلفظ الشاطبي
البدعة هي كل عمل أو قول اخترع وأحدث لم يكن في زمن النبي والصحابة يجعله المخترع في مقام السنة من حيث اعتقاد الميزة فيه وقصد المداومة عليه

ولا يعرف عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استعمال للسبحة (الخرزات المنظومة في خيط) بل قد أرشد إلى ما هو خير منها. وهو العد بالأصابع
وخير اهدي هدي محمد
وليتخيل أحدنا نفسه يعد بحصى , فيدخل عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , ويقول له: الأفضل أن تسبح بأصابعك لأن في ذلك أجرا
فأبيت إلا أن تعد بالحصى, ونأيت عن التسبيح بالأصابع المأجور عليه
وجعلت العد بالحصى في مقام التسبيح بالأصابع بل أفضل
وكأنك لا توافق على أن العد بالأصبع خير من العد بالحصى
وداومت على ذلك أكثر من المداومة المفترضة على العد بالحصى لو جاز
فكيف والعد بالسبحة من طريقة البوذيين والبراهمة, ومنهم أخذها النصارى

ومن أمارات البدعة مزاحمتها لمكان وزمان السنة ووظائفها
وبهذه الأمارة تستطيع بسهولة إن شاء الله تعالى

وأما بالنسبة للنقل عن الشيخ أبي حامد رحمه الله تعالى 
فإنه ادعى في ذلك جريان العمل
وهذه مصيبة أخرى
ودعوى العمل عندنا معروف أمره
إلى درجة أن ادعى المغاربة والشيخ منهم أن ما جرى به العمل بالأندلس وسموه العمل المطلق حجة ونظموا في ما جرى عليه العمل بفاس وهو المسمى بالعمليات الفاسية, وأشار الأستاذ بنعبد الله في المعلمة إلى وجود عمل رباطي , وسمعت عن عمل مراكشي, وأخبرني شيخنا بوخبزة عن الرهوني أنه نظم في العمل التطواني وهكذا
ليس في دعوى العمل حجة.
ومع ذلك فقد اشترطوا لحجيته شروطا أربعة فقالوا:
والشرط في عملنا بالعمل***صدروه عن قدوة مؤهل
معرفة الزمان والمكان***وجود موجب لدى الأوان
وزاد صاحب الطليحية شرطين آخرين عدالة الناقلين وكون العمل لا يعارض الكتاب والسنة 
والله أعلم , فلست متأكدا من طبيعة الشرطين الأخيرين فعهدي به هكذا والله أعلم
ولتراجع الطليحية

----------


## حارث البديع

بل ورد فيه  عدة احاديث  تنتهض بمجموع طرقها للحسن
(البسام).

----------


## الكَلِمُ الطيب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بسم الله , والحمدالله , والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله .
بارك الله فيكم اخواني الافاضل :
اليكم فتوى 
للشيخ بن باز رحمه الله تعالى (بشان حكم مسح الوجه بعد الدعاء وحكم تقبيل القرآن )

سمعت أن المسح على الوجه بعد الدعاء بدعة، وأن تقبيل القرآن الكريم بدعة، أفيدونا عن ذلك؟ جزاكم الله خيراً. 

مسح الوجه بعد الدعاء ليس بدعة، لكن تركه أفضل للأحاديث الضعيفة وقد ذهب جماعة إلى تحسينها؛ لأنها من باب الحسن لغيره، كما ذلك الحافظ بن حجر -رحمه الله- في آخر بلوغ المرام، وذكر ذلك آخرون، فمن رآها من باب الحسن استحب المسح، ومن رآها من قبيل الضعيف لم يستحب المسح، والأحاديث الصحيحة ليس فيها مسح الوجه بعد الدعاء، الأحاديث المعروفة في الصحيحين، أو في أحدهما في أحد الصحيحين ليس فيها مسح، إنما فيها الدعاء، فمن مسح فلا حرج، ومن ترك فهو أفضل؛ لأن الأحاديث التي في المسح بعد الدعاء مثلما تقدم ضعيفة، ولكن من مسح فلا حرج، ولا ينكر عليه، ولا يقال بدعة، أيش السؤال الثاني؟ يقول: تقبيل المصحف؟ كذلك تقبيل المصحف لا حرج فيه، ولا يسمى بدعة؛ لأنه من باب تعظيم القرآن، ومن باب محبته، وقد روي عن عكرمة بن أبي جهل -رضي الله عنه- كان يقبله، ويقول هذا كلام ربي، لكن ما هو بمشروع تركه أفضل. إنما لو قبل؟ لا حرج. جزاكم الله خيراً 

(نور على الدرب)
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/11228 </I>

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

*قال الترمذي في سننه : حدثنا أبو موسى محمد بن المثنى وإبراهيم بن يعقوب وغير واحد قالوا حدثنا حماد بن عيسى الجهني عن حنظلة بن أبي سفيان الجمحي عن سالم بن عبد الله عن أبيه عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه  قال : كان رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  إذا رفع يديه في الدعاء لم يحطهما حتى يمسح بهما وجهه ، قال محمد بن المثنى في حديثه : لم يردهما حتى يمسح بهما وجهه .* 
*أخرجه الترمذي في كتاب الدعوات ، باب ما جاء في رفع الأيدي عند الدعاء رقم ( 3386 )  5 / 463وقال : هذا حديث صحيح غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث حماد بن عيسى وقد تفرد به وهو قليل الحديث ، وقد حدث عنه الناس وحنظلة بن أبي سفيان هو ثقة ، وثقة يحيى بن سعيد القطان ، وابن الجوزي العلل المتناهية رقم ( 1406 ) 2 / 840 وقال هذا حديث لا يصح ، قال يحيى بن معين : هو حديث منكر ، وقال أحمد بن حنبل وأبو حاتم والدراقطني : حماد ضعيف ،  وذكره النووي في خلاصة الأحكام رقم ( 1522 ) 1 / 461 – 462 وقال  : إسناده ضعيف ، وذكره السيوطي في فض الوعاء في أحاديث رفع اليدين في الدعاء رقم ( 12 ) ص52 وقال : رجاله رجال الصحيح سوى حماد وهو شيخ صالح ضعيف الحديث ولحديثه هذا شواهد فهو حسن وفي بعض نسخ الترمذي أنه قال فيه صحيح ، قلت : والحديث ضعفه الألباني في إرواء الغليل رقم ( 433 ) ، وفي ضعيف الترمذي رقم ( 3386 ) 5 / 463 ، وفي ضعيف الجامع رقم ( 4412 ) .*
*قال أبو داود في سننه : حدثنا عبد الله بن مسلمة ثنا عبد الملك بن محمد بن أيمن عن عبد الله بن يعقوب بن إسحاق عمن حدثه عن محمد بن كعب القرظي حدثني عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنه  أن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال : لا تستروا الجدر من نظر في كتاب أخيه بغير إذنه فإنما ينظر في النار سلوا الله ببطون أكفكم ولا تسألوه بظهورها فإذا فرغتم فامسحوا بها وجوهكم  " * 
*أخرجه أبو داود في كتاب الصلاة ، باب الدعاء رقم ( 1485 ) 2 / 78 وقال : روي هذا الحديث من غير وجه عن محمد بن كعب كلها واهية وهذا الطريق أمثلها وهو ضعيف أيضاً ، والبيهقي في السنن الكبرى رقم ( 2969 ) 2 / 212 ، وفي كتاب الدعوات الكبير رقم ( 183 ) ص 138 ، وابن الجوزي العلل المتناهية رقم ( 1407 ) 2 / 840 وقال هذا حديث لا يصح ، قال يحيى بن معين : صالح ليس بشيء ، وقال النسائي : متروك قال ابن حبان يروي الموضوعات عن الثقات وقال احمد بن حنبل لا يعرف هذا أنه كان يمسح وجهه بعد الدعاء إلا عن الحسن ، وقال النووي في خلاصة الأحكام رقم ( 1518 ) 1 / 461 – 462 : حديث ابن عباس رفعه سلوا الله ببطون أكفكم ولا تسألوه بظهورها فإذا فرغتم فامسحوا بها وجوهكم اتفقوا على ضعفه ، وذكره الحافظ ابن حجر في تلخيص الحبير رقم ( 372 ) 1 / 250 وذكر ما قاله أبو داود وقال : رواه الحاكم من طريق صالح بن حسان عن محمد بن كعب نحوه ، وضعفه الألباني في ضعيف سنن أبي داود رقم ( 1485 ) 2 / 78 ، وفي ضعيف الجامع رقم ( 3274 ) ، ورقم ( 6226 ) .* 

*قال البيهقي : فأما مسح اليدين بالوجه عند الفراغ من الدعاء فلست أحفظه عن أحد من السلف في دعاء القنوت وإن كان يروي عن بعضهم في الدعاء خارج الصلاة ، وقد روي فيه عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  حديث فيه ضعف وهو مستعمل عند بعضهم خارج الصلاة ، وأما في الصلاة فهو عمل لم يثبت بخبر صحيح ولا أثر ثابت ولا قياس فالأولى أن لا يفعله ويقتصر على ما فعله السلف رضي الله عنهم من رفع اليدين دون مسحهما بالوجه في الصلاة وبالله التوفيق .* 
*السنن الكبرى للبيهقي رقم ( 2968 ) 2 / 212 .*
*قال البيهقي : أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ أنبأ أبو بكر الجراحي ثنا يحيى بن شاسوية ثنا عبد الكريم السكري ثنا وهب بن زمعة أخبرني علي الباشاني قال سألت عبد الله يعني بن المبارك عن الذي إذا دعا مسح وجهه قال : لم أجد له ثبتاً قال علي ولم أره يفعل ذلك قال وكان عبد الله يقنت بعد الركوع في الوتر وكان يرفع يديه . * 
*أخرجه البيهقي في السنن الكبرى رقم ( 2970 ) 2 / 212 ، وذكره النووي في خلاصة الأحكام رقم ( 1520 ) 1 / 461 .*
*قال النووي : وأما مسح الوجه باليدين بعد الفراغ من الدعاء فإن قلنا لا يرفع اليدين لم يشرع المسح بلا خلاف وإن قلنا يرفع فوجهان أشهرهما أنه يستحب وممن قطع به القاضي أبو الطيب والشيخ أبو محمد الجويني وابن الصباغ والمتولي والشيخ نصر في كتبه و الغزالي وصاحب البيان والثاني لا يمسح وهذا هو الصحيح صححه البيهقي والرافعي وآخرون من المحققين قال البيهقي : لست أحفظ في شيئاً وإن كان يروى عن بعضهم في الدعاء خارج الصلاة فأما في الصلاة فهو عمل لم يثبت فيه خبر ولا أثر ولا قياس فالأولى أن لا يفعله ويقتصر على ما نقله السلف عنهم من رفع اليدين دون مسحهما بالوجه في الصلاة ثم روى بإسناده حديثا من سنن أبي داود عن محمد بن كعب القرظي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال سلوا الله ببطون كفوفكم ولا تسألوه بظهورها فإذا فرغتم فامسحوا بها وجوهكم قال أبو داود روى هذا الحديث من غير وجه عن محمد بن كعب كلها واهية هذا متنها وهو ضعيف أيضا ثم روى البيهقي عن علي الباشاني قال : سألت عبد الله يعني ابن المبارك عن الذي إذا دعا مسح وجهه قال : لم أجد له ثبتاً قال علي : ولم أره يفعل ذلك قال : وكان عبد الله يقنت بعد الركوع في الوتر وكان يرفع يديه هذا آخر كلام البيهقي في كتاب السنن وله رسالة مشهورة كتبها إلى الشيخ أبي محمد الجويني أنكر عليه فيها أشياء من جملتها مسحه وجهه بعد القنوت وبسط الكلام في ذلك وأما حديث عمر رضي الله عنه  أن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  كان إذا رفع يديه في الدعاء لم يحطهما حتى يمسح بهما وجهه رواه الترمذي وقال حديث غريب انفرد به حماد بن عيسى وحماد هذا ضعيف وذكر الشيخ عبد الحق هذا الحديث في كتابه الأحكام وقال : قال الترمذي وهو حديث صحيح وغلط في قوله إن الترمذي قال : هو حديث صحيح وإنما قال غريب والحاصل لأصحابنا : ثلاثة أوجه الصحيح يستحب رفع يديه دون مسح الوجه والثاني لا يستحبان والثالث يستحبان وأما غير الوجه من الصدر وغيره فاتفق أصحابنا على أنه لا يستحب بل قال ابن الصباغ وغيره : هو مكروه والله أعلم . * 
*المجموع للنووي 3 / 462- 463.*

----------


## مؤسسة ابن جبرين الخيرية

(3904)
ســؤال : مسح الوجه بعد الدعاء سنة أم بدعة مع الدليل، أفيدونا أفادكم الله . 
الجواب: ورد مسح الوجه بعد الدعاء في حديث فيه ضعف لكن له شاهد من طريق أخرى وبذلك يعمل به فقد حسنه الحافظ ابن حجر في آخر بلوغ المرام وكفى بالحافظ حجة وقد أقره الشارح الصنعاني في السبل وذكر الحكمة في ذلك أن اليدين بعد رفعهما لا يردهما الله صفر أي لابد فيهما من خير ورحمة فأولى الأعضاء بهذا الخير هو الوجه فيمسح بهما هكذا استنبط. والله أعلم .
عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين
20/8/1418 هـ

----------


## القارئ المليجي

هاهنا حديثان قد يكون لهما علاقة بعموم مسح الوجه باليدين، لا ينبغي إغفالهما في هذه المسألة:
على هذا الرابط:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=46927

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

فتوى الشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني في المسألة هل يجوز مسح الوجه واليدين بعد الدعاء؟*والجواب:** أنه لم يصح في ذلك حديث مرفوع إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد ورد هذا المعنى في أحاديث عن جماعة من الصحابة، منهم عمر بن الخطاب ، وابن عباس، ويزيد بن سعيد الكندي رضي الله عنهم .*

* أما* *حديث عمر رضي الله عنه:*

* فأخرجه عبد بن حميد في" المنتخب"(39). والترمذي(3386) قال: حدثنا أبو موسى محمد بن المثنى وإبراهيم بن يعقوب وغير واحد نصر بن على ومحمد بن موسى الحرشي. والطبراني في " الأوسط" (7035) عن محمد بن بكار العيشي. وأبو الفضل الزهري في " حديثه"(ج5/ق97/1) عن أبي قلابه الرقاشي قالوا : ثنا حماد بن عيسى، عن حنظلة بن أبي سفيان، عن سالم بن عبد الله ، عن أبيه ، عمر بن الخطاب قال: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا رفع يديه في الدعاء، لم يحطهما حتى يمسح بهما وجهه . قال الترمذي:" هذا حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث حماد  قال النووي في " الأذكار"(ص344): " أما قول الحافظ عبد الحق- يعني الأشبيلي- رحمه الله تعالى: إن الترمذي قال: إنه حديث صحيح ، فليس في النسخ المعتمدة من " الترمذي" أنه صحيح، بل قال :حديث** غريب" اه*

*ابن عيسى، وقد تفرد به، وهو قليل الحديث ، وقد حدث عنه الناس، وحنظلة بن أبي*

* سفيان الجمحي هو ثقة. وثقة يحيى ابن سعيد القطان .) وقال الطبراني:*

*" لا يروي هذا الحديث عن عمر إلا بهذا الإسناد ، تفرد به: حماد بن عيسى "*

*·      * *قلت:* *ضعفه أحمد ، وأبو حاتم ، والدارقطني وغيرهم وقال ابن حبان والحاكم:*

*" يروى أحاديث موضوعة على ابن جريج وغيره"*

*وقال الذهبي في " السير" بعد تخريجه الحديث:*

*" أخرجه الحاكم في " مستدركه" فلم يصب ، وحماد ضعيف".*

*وقال العراقي في " المغني"( 1/305) : سكت عليه الحاكم، وهو ضعيف".*

*وسبقه إلى تضعيفه النووي في " الأذكار" ( ص334)*

*أما حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما:*

*أخرجه ابن ماجة ( 1181-3866) . ومحمد بن نصير في" قيام الليل " ( 141).* 

*والبغوي (5/204) . وابن حبان في " المجروحين" ( 1/ 268) . والحاكم (1/536) . والحافظ الذهبي في " تذكير الحافظ " (2/616)** وابن الجوزي**" الواهيات" (2/840) من طريق صالح بن حسان، عن محمد ابن كعب القرظي، عن ابن عباس مرفوعا:" إذا دعوت الله فادع بباطن كفيك، ولا تدع بظهورهما، فإذا فرغت فامسح بهما وجهك "*

*·      * *قلت**:**وهذا سند واه..*

*وآفته صالح بن حسان.*

*قال البخاري : " منكر الحديث"*

*ولخص الحافظ حاله في " التقريب" فقال: " متروك"*

*وقال أبو حاتم : " حديث منكر"*

*نقله عنه ولده في " العلل " ( 2572/ 2/ 351)*

*وتابعه رجل مجهول عن محمد بن كعب القرظي، عن ابن عباس مرفوعا وزاد في قوله شيئا. أخرجه أبو داود( 1485) .* 

*والبيهقي(2/212). وفي " الدعوات الكبير". (ق39/1) من طريق عبد الملك بن محمد بن أيمن ، عن عبد الله بن يعقوب  بن إسحاق، عمن حدثه، عن محمد بن كعب.*

*قال أبو داود: " روى هذا الحديث من غير وجه عن محمد بن كعب، كلها واهية ، وهذا الطريق أمثلها وهو ضعيف أيضا" اه*

*·      * *قلت:**  وله علتان*

*الأولى: ضعف عبد الملك هذا.*

*الثانية: جهالة الراوي عن محمد بن كعب وتابعه عيسى بن كيمون، عن محمد بن كعب به أخرجه ابن نصر(141)*

*وقال:" عيسى بن ميمون ليس هو ممن يحتج بحديثه".*

*وقال النووي في " الأذكار" (ص344):" في إسناده ضعف"!*

*أما حديث يزيد بن سعيد الكندي رضي الله عنه:*

*فأخرجه أبو داود ( 1492). وأبو نعيم في" معرفة الصحابة"( 6614) عن*

* جعفر الفريابي والحسن بن سفيان وعلى بن طيفور قالوا: حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد ثنا ابن لهيعة، عن حفص بن هاشم بن عتيبة بن أبي وقاص، عن السائب بن، عن أبيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا دعا فرفع يديه، مسح وجهه يزيد بيديه قال الحافظ في " أمالي الأذكار":" فيه ابن لهيعة ، وشيخه مجهول"*

*وخوف قتيبة في سياقة وفي إسناده خالفه سعيد بن أبي مريم قال: نا ابن لهيعة ، عن حبان بن واسع ، عن حفص بن هاشم، أن خلاد بن السائب حدثه ، عن أبيه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا دعا جعل راحتيه إلى وجهه. أخرجه ابن ابي عاصم في" الآحاد والثاني" ( 2590) ثنا محمد بن** عوف، نا ابن مريد بهذا فخالفه في إسناده فأسقط ذكر " والد السائب" ، وفي متنه: لم يذكر مسح الوجه.*

*وتابعه عمرو بن خالد الحراني ، ثنا ابن لهيعة قال: سمعت حفص بن هاشم يذكر أن خلاد بن السائب حدثه، عن أبيه مثله.*

*أخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير" ( ج7/رقم 6625)* 

*قال: حدثنا أبو الزنباع روح بن الفرج، ثنا عمرو بن خالد*

*ورواه يحيى بن إسحاق السيلحيني قال: ثنا ابن لهيعة، عن حبان بن واسع بن حبان، عن خلاد بن السائب أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا سأل جعل باطن كفيه إليه، وإذا استعاذ جعل ظاهراهما إليه.*

*أخرجه أحمد(4/56). فخالف السيلحيني من تقدم في إسناده فأرسله.*

*ويحيى بن إسحاق من قدماء أصحاب ابن لهيعة وروايته عندي أولى، والاضطراب عندي من ابن لهيعة، ولعله غلط في إسناد فقال:* 

*"خص بن هاشم" وليس له ذكر في شيء من كتب التاريخ ، ولا ذكر أحد أن لابن عتبة حفصا كما ذكر الحافظ في " التهذيب" في ترجمة:" حفص بن هاشم"*

*فالصحيح:** ضعف هذا الحديث ، لشدة ضعق مفرداته ،* 

* فقول الحافظ في "بلوغ المرام" (ص284) : "إنه حديث حسن "  غير حسن ، والله أعلم . وقد اختلف أهل العلم في مسح الوجه واليدين بعد الدعاء. قال محمد بن نصر: " ورأيت إسحاق يستحسن العمل بهذه الأحاديث وأما أحمد بن حنبل ، فحدثني أبو داود قال: سمعت أحمد بن حنبل وسئل عن الرجل يمسح وجهه بيديه إذا فرغ من الوتر؟ فقال: لم أسمع فيه شيئا ، ورأيت أحمد لا يفعله... وسئل مالك عن الرجل يمسح بكفيه وجهه عند الدعاء فأنكر ذلك وقال: ما علمت... وسئل عبد الله- يعني: ابن المبارك- عن الرجل يبسط يديه فيدعو ثم يمسح بهما وجهه ؟ فقال: كره ذلك سفيان- يعني: الثوري " .*

**قلت:** وأنكر ذلك البيهقي في " رسالته إلى أبي محمد الجويني"(2/286-مجموعة الرسائل المنيرة ).*

*وقال العز بن عبد لسلام:" لا يفعله إلى الجهال".*

*نعم ! أخرج البخاري في " الأدب المفرد "( 609)قال: حدثنا إبراهيم بن المنذر ، قال. حدثنا محمد بن فليح ، قال: أخبرني أبي ، عن أبي نعيم- وهو وهب- قال:" رأيت ابن عمر وابن الزبير يدعوان، يديران بالراحتين على الوجه". وهذا الأثر حسنه الحافظ ابن حجر، وضعفه شيخنا الألباني، وهو محتمل للتحسين، فلا أرى أن يبدع الذي يمسح وجهه بعد الدعاء,وإن كان أفضل** تركه والله أعلم*


*كتاب إقامة الدلائل علي عموم المسائل*

----------


## أم تميم

يُنظر هُنا ..
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=81157

----------


## أبو عمران المصري

*السؤال*:   هل ننكر على من يمسح وجهه بعد الدعاء؟
*الإجابة*:   =========================

*.. نص الإجابة:*

لم ترد في هذا سنة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيبين لمن يعمل ذلك أنه ما ثبت في هذا شيء، إنما الثابت هو رفع اليدين، وأما مسح الوجه باليدين بعد الدعاء فقد وردت فيه أحاديث ضعيفة

الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد

----------

